# Person of Interest



## L1qu1dat0r (16. Mai 2014)

Hallo Liebe PCGH`ler ...und Schwarzleser ....
Seit einiger Zeit sehe ich voller begeisterung ,die zweite Staffel von,
von Person of Intrest.
Da ich manche Teile so Spannend finde,habe ich angefangen mich bei meinen Kolegen
umzuhören,wer die Sendung auch sieht.
Auch auf dem Minecraft Server wo ich im mom Spiele.
Niemand kennt ,oder sieht die Serie.

Das überrascht mich allerdings,da wie ich meine sie echt Spannend und Intelligent ist.(Hätte ich von RTL nicht erwartet ).
Warscheinlich kommt sie einfach zu spät mitten in der Woche ^^.

Mich würde Interresieren wer,von den PCGH`lern die Serie kennt,sieht und/oder Gut findet.
PS.:mein RechtschreibekorekturProg.ist Amok gelaufen sind bestimmt einige Fehler drinn .
Drückt mal ein Auge zu.Habe keine Zeit Heut Morgen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## Nottulner (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Person of Intrest*

Ich schaue die Serie aber ich bin schon in Staffel 3 Folge 7 angekommen. Schaue die Serie immer auf RTL Crime weil sie dort ohne nervende Werbung gezeigt wird.


----------



## Dartwurst (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Person of Intrest*

Wenn´s der Wahrheitsfindung dient: Ich schaue es auch. Die letzten Folgen finde ich allerdings ziemlich durcheinander. Die Handlungen durch die verschiedenen Jahre sind für mich nicht immer ganz schlüssig.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Person of Intrest*

Ich schau es (natürlich) auch. IMHO die beste "serious" Serie, die ich kenne im Moment. Und der unverkennbare Nolan-Style, auch wenn es nur der Bruder vom "großen" Nolan ist


----------



## Painkiller (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Person of Intrest*

Um was geht es denn in der Serie? Der Titel klingt so nach Anwaltserie.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Person of Intrest*

@Dratwurst
Ging mir genauso,hab auch die erste Staffel noch gar nicht gesehen.
Ich habe gestern mal in der Wiki nach gelesen,da wird die Storry kurz erklärt. 

Person of Interest

Da wird das ganze klarer.
Zitat WIKI:
"Aufgrund der großen Anzahl an so ermittelten Gewaltverbrechen  kategorisiert die Maschine diese in „relevante“ und „irrelevante“  Verbrechen, wobei „relevante“ Verbrechen nur solche sind, die eine große  Anzahl an Todesopfern nach sich ziehen. Morde und Verbrechen an  "normalen" Einzelpersonen werden von der Maschine als „irrelevant“  eingestuft. Während die „relevant“-Liste regelmäßig für weitere  Ermittlungen an die Strafverfolgungsbehörden weitergegeben wird, wird  die Liste der „irrelevanten“ Verbrechen täglich um Mitternacht  unbeachtet gelöscht."Zitat Ende.
Da die Maschine ein Eigenleben entwickelte ,gründete sie die Scheinfirma ,damit die "Unwichtigen"Fälle nicht um Mitternacht gelöscht werden,sondern von den Mittarbeitern abgetippt werden .

Ist schon verzwickt.Aber echt Spannend .
Rees hebt den Hörer ab und sagt Hallo .Sendung zu ende ...arghh...eine Woche warten wie es weitergeht .


Ich glaube meine Rechtschreibeprüfung hat einen Virus ^^.Fast alle Worte unterstrichen.



Übrigends vielen Dank an alle für das Feedback .

Ich dachte schon ich währe der einzigste der das sieht.

@ Painkiller: Die grobe Storry kannst du in dem link Nachlesen .

Um weiteren Meinungsaustausch in Zukunft würde ich mich Freuen ◕‿◕.

@Nottuler:Keine Spoiler Bitte.....das ist eh Unfair...Staffel 3 .


Vielen Dank alle.


PS.: Dachte immer das Finch so ein Netter ,Gutherziger Mensch ist.
Im Rückblick ist er ja ganz schön Kaltherzig ^^.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Person of Intrest*

Bin auch Zuschauer, allerdings nur der englischen Sprachversion. Bei einem Studienkollegen hatte ich die Serie in O-Ton mal gesehen, jetzt irritieren mich die deutschen Stimmen total.

Die Wiki Beschreibung stimmt nicht ganz. Nicht die Maschine hat beschlossen auch Anderen zu helfen sondern ihr Schöpfer. Und helfen tut auch keine größere Scheinfirma sondern eine kleine (2-6 Personen je nach Staffel/Folge) Gruppe Freiwilliger. Und Listen abtippen tut da auch niemand.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (16. Mai 2014)

Hab die Serie vor paar Tagen mit nem Freund gesehen und war absolut fasziniert  Werde mir die vermutlich mal auf Blu Ray kaufen (gibt's die da schon? ^^)


Auf jeden Fall echt sehr sehr geil, mich haben schon die ersten 4 Folgen total umgehauen.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Person of Intrest*

@Olstyle:
In der letzten Folge die gesendet worden ist ,hat die Maschiene eine Firma gegründet,sich 20 Millionen Dollar vermögen besorgt,
Alle Telefonzellen in NY aufgekauft,Die Leute in der Firma haben nur Computerlisten abgetippt.
Das ist bevor die Maschiene wegen einem Virus sich Resetet.


----------



## Uziflator (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Person of Intrest*

Hab alle Folgen gesehen (gibt ja erst 3 Staffeln) im O-Ton, sehr gut die Serie


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Person of Intrest*



<> schrieb:


> Um was geht es denn in der Serie? Der Titel klingt so nach Anwaltserie.


 
Stell Dir eine Mischung aus (Nolan-)Batman, NSA-Enthüllungen und Watch Dogs vor.


----------



## Dustin91 (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Person of Intrest*

Ich schaue die Serie auch begeistert an! Und Amy Acker ist einfach absolut sexy, so wie sie sich gibt. Diese düstere Art....die ist einfach nur
Und James Caviezel ist einfach abartig lässig. Perfekte Besetzung würde ich mal sagen.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Person of Intrest*



FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Hab die Serie vor paar Tagen mit nem Freund gesehen und war absolut fasziniert  Werde mir die vermutlich mal auf Blu Ray kaufen (gibt's die da schon? ^^)


 

Ja,die erste Staffel zb. hier: http://www.amazon.de/Person-Interest-komplette-erste-Staffel/dp/B00BEREACW

Ich überlege auch mir die zu kaufen.

Sorry war DVD.Blu Ray hier.zb. : http://www.amazon.de/s/?ie=UTF8&key...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_5enb148niv_b


Manchmal Lese ich was spät 


Ps.: Meinen besten Tip hab ich noch gar nicht erzählt .
Seit einer Woche ca. zeigt RTL zwei Folgen nacheinander.
Die Erste folge verpasse ich immer,da so früh noch kein Fernsehen kucke .
Bei RTL Now kann man verpasste Sendungen ,jeder Zeit,(bis jetzt) kostenlos Nachsehen .

Also -RTL Now Internet TV bei RTL NOW, dem Video on Demand Portal von RTL | RTL NOW!
       -Sendung verpasst
       -Dienstag  ......

Für alle die die Sendung noch nicht kennen ,dürfen die letzten Zwei Folgen ansehen... Ist allerdings etwas verwirrend im Mom .


----------



## Lexx (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Person of Intrest*

Ich finde die Serie "herausragend", im Vergleich zu sonstigen Kriminal-Schmonzetten
und Mörder-Pornos. Ok, an Columbo reicht sie doch nicht ganz ran..


----------



## Fiftdey (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Person of Intrest*

Bin darauf gestoßen weil ich mich für watch dogs interessiere - meine Perle findet sie auch super!


----------



## FrozenEYZ (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Person of Intrest*

Ich gucke so gut wie gar kein fernsehen, höchstens mal mieten, kaufen, wohnen^^

Werde ich mir demnächst auf blu ray kaufen


----------



## crae (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Person of Intrest*

@Frozen: Ich hoffe das war jetzt Ironie?
@topic: Hmm wäre mal einen Blick wert, auch wenn es nicht so eine Direkt-Sci-Fi-Hau-Drauf-Kacke zu sein, auf die ich eigentlich stehe^^

mfg, crae


----------



## Disneyfreund (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Person of Intrest*

Ich kenne die Serie erst garnicht und habe davon auch noch nie was vorher gehört

Da ich fast gar kein RTL mehr schaue ,weil dort meistens nur Schrott läuft.

Aber klingt ja ganz Interressant.

Ich bin mir Sicher, dass du durch das Aufmerksam machen auf die Serie, ein paar Leute jetzt mehr hast, die das schauen.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Person of Intrest*


Das will ich doch hoffen,
wie gesagt ist der Sende termin ,für den Mainstream ,nicht so Glücklich gewählt^^.
Aber dank RTL Now kann man es ja jederzeit "Nachsehen".

@Frozen,bei deiner Fehrnsehvorliebe bin ich doch ein wenig Zusammengezuckt....das kann ich mir nicht mehr 
Ansehen .
Ich Schalte meist durch nach, N24,NTV,3Sat ,ZDF info,ZDF Doku.
Alles andere ist Müll (von 17-19UHR).

.......Ich bin so gespannt wie es weitergeht...Welche Rolle Spielt Rut ??Ist mir iwi Durchgerutscht?


----------



## Olstyle (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Person of Intrest*

Sie wird nicht Rut sondern Root geschrieben. Einfach darüber nachdenken, das sollte Spoiler genug sein.


----------



## Painkiller (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Person of Intrest*



> Stell Dir eine Mischung aus (Nolan-)Batman, NSA-Enthüllungen und Watch Dogs vor.


Das klingt doch nach der perfekten Serie für mich! 



> Ok, an Columbo reicht sie doch nicht ganz ran..


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (22. Mai 2014)

Hört sich interessant an 

Auch wenns ncht ganz passt, schaut hier jemand Suits? Finde das genial, wurde aber leider abgesetzt


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Person of Intrest*



Mein Sohn hat mir die Erste Staffel auf DVD gekauft.
(Hach die lieben Kinder )

Für 9€,6DVD`s ,ist doch ein Gutes Preis /Leistungs verhältnis.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da warscheinlich in nächster Zeit,nicht damit zu Rechnen ist ,die ersten Folgen im TV zu sehen ,mußte ich die einfach haben .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



THX Hardwaredoc 

PS.: @ Quak_der_Frosch : Erstelle doch einen eigenen Thread,da es hier wirklich nicht reinpaßt.


----------



## Clerks89 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Person of Intrest*

Hab jetzt schon einiges von der Serie gehört. Da ich sowieso immer auf der suche nach guten Serien bin, werde ich mir nächste Woche mal die erste Staffel reinziehen.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Person of Intrest*

In Staffel 2 gehört jetzt Sameen Shaw zum Festen Team um Mr. Finch ,das finde ich ein wenig Gewöhnungsbedürftig.
Wer sieht das genauso ?

Die Erste Staffel ist echt Cool ,meine Frau sieht sie mitlerweile auch sehr gerne .


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Person of Intrest*

Ich schaue sie mir auch an und finde die Serie


----------



## zLein (10. August 2014)

*AW: Person of Intrest*

Ich habe es is zur 2.Staffel geschaut und dann aufgehört. Mach ich eigentlich selten, aber irgendwie hat es nciht so ganz meinen Geschmack getroffen ...


----------



## FkAh (4. September 2014)

*AW: Person of Intrest*

Hab so eben die dritte Staffel beendet und kann kaum drauf warten, dass es am 24.9. auf Englisch bei CBS weitergeht.

Gefällt mir richtig gut. Klar ist es alles etwas abgedreht, aber im Kern erinnert es mich auch an Prison Break, wo es anfangs nur um das einzelne Blatt geht, später ein Ast dazu kommt und es sich später dann um den ganzen Baum dreht. 

Man kann wieder an manchen Ecken meckern, aber mir sagts zu, auch grade die Entwicklungen der Personen. 
Will hier ja nicht zu viel schreiben nicht dass ich noch was spoiler. 

Ist einfach ne super Mischung, nicht nur stumpfes ballern, aber auch nicht nur Spannungsmoment, auch einfach mal wie ne Doku.


Interessant fand ich, dass ich in der ersten Staffel in Finch noch Benjamin von Lost gesehen habe. Wenn ich mir demnächst mal wieder Lost gönne, werd ich mich erstmal wundern, was Harold denn nun auf einer mysteriösen Insel sucht.


----------



## DeYoshi (8. September 2014)

Ich finde die Serie auch einfach nur klasse.
Ich bin in den Ferien nach Dänemark gefahren und da ich einen DVD Player im Auto habe dachte ich mir dass das die perfekte Gelegenheit ist um mal wieder eine Serie zu verschlingen^^ 
Im Saturn habe ich sie dann entdeckt, bei dem Preis habe ich nicht allzu viel erwartet aber Person oft Interest hat mich sofort umgehauen !
Nur bei den Actionszenen bekomme ich immer einen Lachflash weil die total übertrieben sind 
Aber sonst ist das eine brilliante Serie.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (13. September 2014)

Auf RTL geht es (soweit ich weiss)mit der 3.Staffel weiter,nach der Sommerpause(die ich auch brauchte)
macht die Serie wieder Richtig Spass.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (13. September 2014)

Überlege grad, mir die Erste Staffel auf BluRay zum Geburtstag schenken zu lassen 
Lohnt sich ja eigentlich schon


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (13. September 2014)

Hab sie als DVD Version.Ist auf jeden Fall Interessant um mehr Hintergründe zu bekommen.
Da lehrnen sich die _Akteure kennen.Man versteht spätere Anspielungen besser.
_


----------



## DeSquirrel (27. September 2014)

Gucke sie seid Anfang an. Ist einfach sehr spannend gemacht und vorallem mag ich die Rolle des Finch. 
Sehr gut geschriebene Storys von Jonathan Nolan


----------



## FrozenEYZ (27. September 2014)

DeSquirrel schrieb:


> Gucke sie seid Anfang an. Ist einfach sehr spannend gemacht und vorallem mag ich die Rolle des Finch.
> Sehr gut geschriebene Storys von Jonathan Nolan


Dat liegt in der Familie


----------



## Uziflator (30. September 2014)

Die 4 Staffel fängt schon mal gut an!


----------



## Grim3001 (30. September 2014)

Gute Serie! Ich warte nun auf Staffel 4!


----------



## FrozenEYZ (30. September 2014)

Grim3001 schrieb:


> Gute Serie! Ich warte nun auf Staffel 4!


Nich so schnell 
Ich fang dann in 14 Tagen mit Staffel 1 auf BluRay an


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (29. Oktober 2014)

Man ist ja echt Spannend,im Moment.
Echt Cool das die Sendung immer so unvorhersebare Wendungen nimmt,dabei nicht Unlogisch wird.
Wer die Sendung verpast ,kann sie jederzeit auf RTL Now "Nachsehen".
Bin gespannt wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Dustin91 (29. Oktober 2014)

Amy Acker und Sarah Shahi! Nuff said!


----------



## AimBack1 (31. Oktober 2014)

haha, mega lustig.


----------



## PepperID (4. November 2014)

Hab mir gestern die ersten 4 Folgen auf Netflix angesehen, wirklich gut und macht echt Hunger auf mehr


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (5. November 2014)

Haben die bei RTL abgesetzt  .
Wie soll ich jetzt erfahren wie es weitergeht,die einzig Gute Serie auf RTL und die setzen die ab.
Finch ist in der Hand von Desima .....wie gehts weiter.
Haben die Glück das ich die nicht bezahle.....


----------



## IRNV (5. November 2014)

Meine aktuelle  Lieblingsserie. . .   neben GoT


----------



## FrozenEYZ (5. November 2014)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Haben die bei RTL abgesetzt  .
> Wie soll ich jetzt erfahren wie es weitergeht,die einzig Gute Serie auf RTL und die setzen die ab.
> Finch ist in der Hand von Desima .....wie gehts weiter.
> Haben die Glück das ich die nicht bezahle.....


 
Geht nun mal leider an der typischen dumben RTL Zielgruppe vorbei.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (6. November 2014)

Das könnte sein ,auch ist die Uhrzeit für die meisten Zuseherzu spät.
Für mich war´s Optimal .23.00UHR Rechner aus,Person of Intrest begang.
Abendsnack ,um 0.00Uhr schlafen gehen.
5.25Uhr geht der Wecker.

Mal sehen wie ich den Rest der Staffel sehen kann.
Welche war das überhaubt ?? Die Dritte oder schon die vierte ?


----------



## Grim3001 (6. November 2014)

Staffel 4 ist in der Mache. Bin schon gespannt, was die Maschine als nächstes vor hat! 



> Geht nun mal leider an der typischen dumben RTL Zielgruppe vorbei.



Das "N" in RTL steht für Niveau.


----------



## Dustin91 (8. November 2014)

Wisst Ihr was noch lustiger ist? 

www.rtl-nau.de  funktioniert genauso wie www.rtl-now.de , weil sie wissen, dass deren Zuschauer so doof sind und die vermutlich nicht wissen wie man now schreibt

Ok, die links führen zur PCGHX-Startseite....gebt ihn einfach in der Adressleiste ein, dann werdet Ihr sehen und staunen


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2014)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Haben die bei RTL abgesetzt  .
> Wie soll ich jetzt erfahren wie es weitergeht,die einzig Gute Serie auf RTL und die setzen die ab.
> Finch ist in der Hand von Desima .....wie gehts weiter.
> Haben die Glück das ich die nicht bezahle.....


 
Keine Sorge. Die Serie läuft eben woanders weiter.
Solange sie auf Blu Ray kommt und kaufbar ist, ist alles super.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (9. November 2014)

Ich habe noch keinen Blu Ray Player und ist mir auch zu Teuer.
Warte halt so lange bis sie mal auf DVD im Angebot ist .(Sachspenden werden Entgegengenommen (DVD`S(*Nur Orginale,keine Raubkopien*)))


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (19. März 2015)

Hura,ab nächste Woche Dienstag geht es weiter.
Soll ich schreiben "Danke RTL" ?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Hura,ab nächste Woche Dienstag geht es weiter.
> Soll ich schreiben "Danke RTL" ?



Gute Nachricht


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (25. März 2015)

Ich hoffe das das Niveau ,der ersten und zweiten Staffel gehalten wird .
Bis jetzt sieht es aber ganz so aus .
Finch muß jetzt die Neue Zentrale Aufbauen^^.

Leider zeigt RTL die Serie so früh,wäre mir lieber,wie zuerst, um 23°°UHR.
Hab sie erst Heute auf RTL Now gesehen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das das Niveau ,der ersten und zweiten Staffel gehalten wird .
> Bis jetzt sieht es aber ganz so aus .
> Finch muß jetzt die Neue Zentrale Aufbauen^^.
> 
> ...



Fand es gestern gut 
Wieso erst um 23Uhr? Musst du solange Arbeiten.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (25. März 2015)

Nö,aber ich Zocke immer bis 23°°UHR .
Dann seh ich es mir halt einen Tag später an ^^.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Nö,aber ich Zocke immer bis 23°°UHR .



Dann musst du mit Zocken früher aufhören


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (27. März 2015)

Geht nicht .
Man hat seine Gewohnheiten.
Auf Netflix kucke ich gerade die zweite Staffel nochmal.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. März 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Auf Netflix kucke ich gerade die zweite Staffel nochmal.



Viel Spaß


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (10. Mai 2015)

Seit gestern bin ich stolzer Besitzer der 2. Staffel auf DVD.

Für 9,99€ muß man halt zugreifen .

Person of Interest - Die komplette zweite Staffel 6 DVDs: Amazon.de: James Caviezel, Kevin Chapman, Michael Emerson, Taraji P. Henson, Amy Acker, Richard J. Lewis, Jon Cassar, Jeffrey Hunt, James Whitmore Jr., FÃ©lix EnrÃ*quez AlcalÃ¡, Fred Toye, Hel

Ich liebe die zwei Folgen wenn die Maschine Resetet wird.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (11. Mai 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Seit gestern bin ich stolzer Besitzer der 2. Staffel auf DVD.
> 
> Für 9,99€ muß man halt zugreifen .
> 
> ...



Aber halt leider auch nur DVD


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (14. Mai 2015)

Ja ,hab ja auch nur einen DVD -Player.
Blu-Ray gibt es hier:


Person of Interest - Staffel 2 [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: James Caviezel, Michael Emerson, Taraji P. Henson, Kevin Chapman: DVD & Blu-ray

oder hier

Person of Interest - Staffel 2 [BR] bei Mercateo günstig kaufen

über den zweiten Shop kann ich nicht sagen (ob zuverlässig).


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (27. August 2015)

Auf RTL geht es Nächste Woche Weiter .





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finde allerdings den Sendetermin um 2.10UHR voll Daneben^^.
Muss ich dann wieder über den PC bei RTL Now nachsehen^^.

Person of Interest: Sendetermine RTL 01.09.2015 ? 30.09.2015


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. August 2015)

Cool. Danke für die Info


----------



## orca113 (28. August 2015)

Hallo, ich schaue die Serie auch. Bin aber in der ersten Staffel (DVD), die zweite ist schon im Regal.

Bin zu der Serie gekommen weil ich im Fernsehen zufällig eine Folge gesehen habe. Es war die Folge wo Team Maschine, glaube sie waren in der New Yorker Börse, die Maschine nach Handlungsoptionen fragt. Daraufhin blendet die Maschine, bzw. die Folge, Szenen ein in der Finch der Maschine Schach bei bringt. Es wird mehrfach ein und die Selbe Szene gezeigt die jedoch immer anders ausgeht bis die Maschine die Richtige Herangehensweise evaluiert hat. Wow, das war Gänsehaut pur Seit dem will ich wissen wie es zur Maschine gekommen ist und wie die Serie ihren Lauf nimmt. 

Habe selten sowas geniales gesehen wie diese eine Folge von Person Of Interest.

Genial was Finch der Maschine auch über Schach erzählt und das für eine solche Maschine eine Sekunde eine Ewigkeit ist.

Edit: Es ist die folge "Wenn, Dann, Sonst" oder auch "If, Then, Else" gewesen.

Absolut ganz großes Kino, bekomme jetzt schon Gänsehaut wenn ich an diese Folge Denke. Knaller.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (28. August 2015)

Bei Folgen auf DVD ,oder so,max. zwei Folgen Nacheinander sehen ,ansonsten macht das Gehirn* Matsch* .
Ist zumindest bei mir so.
Ich hatte auch die erste Staffel auf DVD (nach) gesehen und fand Lustig wie alles begann.
Gute Besetzung ,tiefgründige Storry.


----------



## mhmdoch (1. November 2015)

Kenne es und mochte es nicht. Abner irgendwie trifft beides auf 99% der Serien zu


----------



## orca113 (2. November 2015)

Hatte dieser Tage wieder eine von den neuen folgen gesehen wo ich einfach den Mund nicht mehr zu bekam und nur noch gerührt war:



Spoiler



es war die Folge in der Reese angeschossen wird und ihm während er mit dem Tod ringt Carter erscheint. Diese hilft ihm letztendlich durchzuhalten bis Fasco ihn rettet


----------

